# How To Soak Oatmeal and What Kind To Buy??



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Which is the best oatmeal to buy and how do I soak it??


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I use steel cut oats. Soak in water with a little acid medium to reduce nutrient blocking enzymes.

If you google "soaking grains" you will get instructions


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I use steel cut oats too. McCann's Irish Oatmeal. Yum.

We don't do the TF thing, so I never looked into soaking them. Just cook them. Interesting, though. I'm going to google it.


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

What is oat bran?? They talked me into it over rolled oats at Henry's since it has more fiber. I'm looking for the most healthy form, would that be it or is steel better?
And thanks for the replies momma's you are so much help!!


----------



## Margot Adler (Jun 2, 2007)

but i like to combine the two. i just like the resulting texture.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shannyshan* 
What is oat bran?? They talked me into it over rolled oats at Henry's since it has more fiber. I'm looking for the most healthy form, would that be it or is steel better?
And thanks for the replies momma's you are so much help!!


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

The soaking mix is 1 cup water and 1 tbs acid (whey, yogurt, buttermilk, lemon juice, kefir, ACV.

So for oatmeal you would soak 1 cup steel-cut oats with 2 cups water and 2 tbs acid.


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Thank you! I looked but couldn't fins a link for oats. I have oat bran for now and will try that, hopefully it does good. Is overnight long enough to soak??


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I use steel cut oats and cook them in the crock pot overnight - about 9-10 hours.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

You soak them for at least 8 hours, but the longer uyou soak oats, the better they do. So I try to soak mine for 24 hours.


----------



## the2amigos (Apr 27, 2005)

Silly question, after you soak oats what do you do? Rinse and add fresh water/milk to cook? Or cook in the soaking liquid?


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the2amigos* 
Silly question, after you soak oats what do you do? Rinse and add fresh water/milk to cook? Or cook in the soaking liquid?

You can do either. If I'm going to cook something in milk, coconut milk, juice or stock, I drain and rinse. If it can be cooked in water, I just cook in the soaking liquid.


----------



## the2amigos (Apr 27, 2005)

Just to follow-up, in case anyone is interested







, I soaked oatmeal last night using lemon juice. Didn't rinse, just cooked. Ewwww...could taste the lemon off taste in the oatmeal. DS wouldn't eat but a few bites and he usually polishes off a whole bowl. Will try rinsing next time....


----------

